# Need spy stuff for a non-smart phone!



## am_i_crazy35 (Jul 15, 2011)

Anyone w/ any knowledge of spy devices, software, anything, for a regular cell phone? Need to intercept text messages, but all I find is for smart phones. Aaaarrrggh!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## alphaomega (Nov 7, 2010)

Nope. Out of luck. Sorry.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Eli-Zor (Nov 14, 2010)

Check the detail in his forum there is a section there for phone spyware

Operation Investigate - Marriage Builders® Forums


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

am_i_crazy35 said:


> Anyone w/ any knowledge of spy devices, software, anything, for a regular cell phone? Need to intercept text messages, but all I find is for smart phones. Aaaarrrggh!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



your best bet is a sim card reader

they can be as cheap as $20

sim card will store temp memory of calls, contact lists and texts- even when deleted, but there's a caveat- deleted texts will eventually get overwritten in time and use. So a sim card reader will get you at least the last 200 or so deleted tetxs. Basically you would need to take the sim card out of the phone and put it into the reader which is linked to your computer, the program that comes with the sim card reader will then guide you.


----------



## am_i_crazy35 (Jul 15, 2011)

Crap. There's no way to get to his phone that much. Only without it when he sleeps, and he's a light sleeper so if I take it off charge it will make noise and he will wake up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sigma1299 (May 26, 2011)

If he's above board he shouldn't mind giving you what you need to put your mind at ease.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Will your service provider give you anything, even the text numbers (what number, how often)? 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## it-guy (Jan 6, 2011)

The detailed billing should be enough. If he is texting a number he should not be over and over then you know whats going on.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

am_i_crazy35 said:


> Crap. There's no way to get to his phone that much. Only without it when he sleeps, and he's a light sleeper so if I take it off charge it will make noise and he will wake up.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


well he has agreed to no contact yes? Thus get the sim card reader and when it arrives, set it up and ask him for the phone- his reaction should be just as telling as what the sim card reader will give you


----------



## am_i_crazy35 (Jul 15, 2011)

Phone company wont give me anything. Not in my name. He has literally @ least a hundred fifty contacts, and he does text his friends quite often. If she's in his contacts under another name, I would never know the difference by just a number. I will try to ask him to set it up. I just don't want to push any possible NC breeches or anything underground by asking. Not very stealthy. Fighting a lot about trust, etc. Think its better to just go totally undercover. If he thinks I'm "happy" w/ things, he wont have reason to "hide" any possible contact. Just not sure if i'm having a gut feeling or if its just fear.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## missa love (May 19, 2013)

Give him a new one smart phone, then you secretly installed a spy software called copy10.


----------



## FormerSelf (Apr 21, 2013)

Do a test: "I forgot my phone, can I borrow yours to call my mom/friend about something?" See how he responds...if he hands it over, then he fears nothing (either all stuff is erased or he has nothing to hide.) If he looks locked up or says no for some lame reason, then he may be hiding something...but just blow it off...say "Pshhh...Whatever!!" or "Jeez...fine!!" and then sing a favorite song and talk about something random...just to blow him off the suspicion trail. Many people suggest placing a VAR (voice activated recorder) beneath their car seat...that records only when it is picking up on audible noises.


----------



## ubercoolpanda (Sep 11, 2012)

I would just buy a smart phone, check on eBay they're quite cheap.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

2 year old zombie thread... He's probably upgraded his phone by now. 

C


----------

